# MUD traincase



## pinkkvintage (Oct 29, 2008)

this is pretty much all the make up i got when i did the MUD program




the AMAZING traincase we got





cinema secrets palette and knife
brow gel stuff
mascara





brush easel with brushes





blushes and eyeshadow palettes 




foundation concealer and contour palettes...which is all very duty shit... its make up for film and photo so its like gnarly heavy





lipstick bullet tray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









lipliners lipsticks and eyeliners





setting powders
cake eyeliner
lipglosses
brush cleaner
mascara wands






the million and one sponges and crap and a cape?






the whole shabang


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 29, 2008)

wow lucky! Great traincase!


----------



## pinkkvintage (Oct 29, 2008)

Keep In Mind That Is Strictly Mud Make Up...... I Have A Whole Other Collection Of Mac


----------



## MACisME (Oct 29, 2008)

i want it all... especially the makeup case.. drools!


----------



## pinkkvintage (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_i want it all... especially the makeup case.. drools!_

 
the case is great! i love it
i seriously only took the class for the fact that i get a shit ton of make up a train case AND AIRBRUSH KIT!
ill post pictures of my MAC stuff tomorrow


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Oct 29, 2008)

whoa! i want a case too lol.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 29, 2008)

Kewl!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 29, 2008)

I wanna see the MAC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rools:  When I took my class i got MAC stuff but it wasnt a training case like that. I did get about 800 bucks worth of makeup though and its mainly all my staples which was great...


----------



## dominicana90 (Oct 30, 2008)

i wanna see the airbrush kit too
which program did you take?  I want to take anyclass so bad lol


----------



## crazeddiva (Oct 31, 2008)

I love that case you have.

I'm actually still waiting for my massive train case to be delivered. But that collection is pretty sweet.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominicana90* 

 
_i wanna see the airbrush kit too
which program did you take?  I want to take anyclass so bad lol_

 
MUD
but i wouldnt suggest anyone take any make up programs unless they dont know how to do make up for dont know anything about make up... it was a fun class but thats because i love make up 
but the first 2 weeks or week i was livid because i felt like i wasted my time and money but then i really enjoyed it when we got to do the airbrushing and all that and just playing with peoples faces ya know?

i pretty much only took the class to get the kit... learn how to airbrush... and learn special fx


there was a girl in my class that never used eyeshadow or anything... she said she only uses powder and mascara... she learned ALOT... there was a huge difference from day one and the last day...


----------

